# 2005 catalogue is here!



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*The 2005 Colnago catalogue is up and running!*

Colnago 

*Yaaaay!
T-shirt*


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Interesting*

I was at the World's in Verona and Colnago exhibited where the Italian cycling federation had a booth and tents. Bikes on display were the LDV, the E-1, C50 TT and the new Masterlite with carbon Stay. Also there for the taking were the new printed catalogs showing the line up, new colors and accessories. A bit easier to carry around than the URL when lusting after the new models. I'll be posting pictures of the Colnago's as well as Freire's winning race bike and his spare bike.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

boneman,

Cool, I'd love to see the pictures. And I'm sure you picked up an extra catalogue for your old friend T-shirt right?

T-shirt


----------

